# Monitor/Screen is blurry in max resolution (1920-1080)



## hardrock163 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey guys and thx for readin this :

Just bought my 27" monitor(SyncMaster P2770H) and a new display card(Nvidia Geforce 260 GTX). Now is my problem that when i use max resolution on my screen it gets blurry and the pixels are shaking. (I use 1920-1080 resolution.) 

I´ve updated my display driver and my monitor driver already and tryed to reinstall but it didnt solve my problem. 

When i start games the start-movie pops up and everything is looking okay but exactly when the loading screen pops up my monitor shuts down and i cant get it work and need to force shut down my computer :sigh::4-dontkno . 

And the last "problem" is that when my computer boot my screen remain black until the login screen.

(I use a dvi cable to connect my monitor to my computer)

Thank you very much guys and please do your best to solve my issues, /unhappy Luka


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

"Shaking" and "bluriness" could simply be a hardware issue. Test the monitor on another computer to help isolate the cause.

The PC lockups sound like a driver/OS/software conflict.

For the blank screen issue, try a different DVI cable.


----------



## hardrock163 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, my monitor is brand new and its really sopused to work :S do you think the problem will be solved if i use a HDMI cable instead ?


----------



## hardrock163 (Aug 9, 2009)

Bump! :d


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just because a device is new, doesn't mean it works properly. The only way to know for sure would be to test on another PC. If it looks the same, then it's a monitor issue.

DVI and HDMI should look the same. However, if the DVI cable is faulty, you could have display issues.


----------



## hardrock163 (Aug 9, 2009)

I tried on my brothers computer with a 22" screen and it worked :S I really cant see whats the problem on my computer.


----------



## hardrock163 (Aug 9, 2009)

BUMP! PLEASE!  btw, i saw that my refresh rate is only 30 when it supposed to be 60 when im in 1980-1080 mode. 

Please help me


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Bluriness is typically monitor or cable related, but if it is working on another PC, then it will be either the video card or possibly the video drivers.

Refresh rate is a driver issue. Uninstall/reinstall the video drivers, or try newer or older version...especially with Win7. Also ensure you have the monitor driver installed so the monitor is properly recognized.


----------



## hardrock163 (Aug 9, 2009)

I tried to reinstall my screen driver a lot of times but it didnt make any difference ?  And i cant find any other older driver on samsungs site. Any tips of what to do mate ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There will likely only be one monitor driver. You don't need an older/newer one. You simply need to ensure the monitor is recognized properly in Device Manager. It should be shown by Brand and model...NOT "Plug and Play monitor". 

The drivers you need to worry about are the video drivers, those are available from nVidia.


----------

